# Civil Service at it's best



## Dogma20001 (Apr 12, 2005)

The front page of the Sun Chronicle has a article about a guy who just graduated from the police academy for the MBTA. His father, who has been a MBTA Officer for 23 years, is shown pinning the badge on his son, also has a daughter that graduated from the police academy and is a MBTA Officer. Even the Grandfather was a MBTA Officer. Geez, I totaly believe that Civil Service is fair and not corrupt. This is the guy I mentioned in another post who got D/Vet status for asthma and was discharged from the Corp. Nice


----------



## mpd594 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok 1st reason you sound like an idiot-the Grandfather was a BOSTON Sgt. and was not the senior officer's father. 2nd reason-asthma was not the only reason the son was discharged as I understand it. Are you going to complain about all other disabled vets that have been hired as well? The daughter was hired off a female list, and others below her were hired as well...so as I see it your post is full of incorrect information and your time would be better spent checking your sources.


----------



## Polch (Dec 19, 2005)

there is no need for jealousy. i think its great for someone to follow in their father's footsteps especially when the family has a proud tradition in the law enforcement field. i agree that you should not make posts about someone personally if you do not have all the facts straight.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

there should just be individual departments testing and hiring as needed based on the best scores and candidates for the job.......civil service sucks (allows some good guys to get overlooked by some whack jobs), but it is here for the long haul....either move away or get on non-civil service like i did.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Southside how are things in D.P.D Me and some our guys and a few from Harwich, and maybe Orleans/Brewster may go out on the town tuesday night, gimmie a P.M.


----------



## Dogma20001 (Apr 12, 2005)

1. You are right, the grandfather was a Boston Cop. The Uncle was a MBTA. As far as joining the military, already did mine in the Corp. Already work for the DOC. Have a 96 and passed all requirements for the State. I'm jealous, Nope. Just find it hard to believe that 1 family has that many people get onto a small force such as the MBTA. MPD, this kid your boyfriend or something. I admit I made mistake, but calling me a idiot for that, well I'm sorry for insulting you by posting something you don't like. Tough shit


----------



## mpd594 (Dec 2, 2005)

No he is not my boyfriend-but to see you post incorrect information (yet again) about this one family is just crazy. In previous posts you have posted incorrect information about: their ages, his discharge, and what she did before she went to the academy. Though you seem to think you are entitled to post whatever you want you should consider how useless it is to obsess over this one family and do nothing but gossip.


----------



## 48Weeks (Feb 13, 2006)

Is this the same kid who got kicked out of the T Academy (some incident in Quincy I think it was), but was allowed back for the next one? I might be way off, just curious.......


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

If you don't agree with the Civil Service way then move. There are plenty of places hiring outside MA.


----------

